# Gangsta rap songs for gta san andreas user soundtrack



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Help me put together some certified gangsta hits for when CJ is riding in his 64 impala on wires with his gang members and rolling on some bustas 

I started a new play through of San Andreas after getting bored of the endless grind that is GTAV online. 

I'll start:

Hollow tip - no more brains

Doomsday productions - bukshot shells

Spice 1 - born to die


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Not really gansta rap, but no self-respecting low rider goes without


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

....


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Ice-T - Colors
Ice-T - O.G.
Ice Cube - It Was a Good Day
Warren G - Regulators
Scarface - I Seen a Man Die
Geto Boys - (anything from "We Can't Be Stopped" CD)


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Boyz N The Hood. By easy e


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Preferably not radio stuff lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

and the under the radar S.O.B 2000 Fold album...




https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nkaQnQKacN05oszOM2gLBVUcx9A3LjV18


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

College Boyz - Victim of the Ghetto
JT Money - Chevy Games
Lil Blacky - Somebody Please
N2Deep - California Lifestyles
Proper Dos - Something to Bump
Spice 1 - Thug Thang
YGD Tha Top Dogg - Going Back to Cali


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Westside - The Game


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

96jimmyslt said:


> Help me put together some certified gangsta *hits* for when CJ is riding in his 64 impala on wires with his gang members and rolling on some bustas
> 
> I started a new play through of San Andreas after getting bored of the endless grind that is GTAV online.
> 
> ...





96jimmyslt said:


> Preferably not radio stuff lol


LOL, Whaaaa??? FFS, in your OP you asked for certified "hits" (see your OP above in *bold italics*). This implies that they are (or were) "popular" on the radio and in the mainstream gansta rap genre, and not an underground, inner circles only release.

Not sure if it "qualifies" for _you_, but _*American Psycho II*_ feat. B-real by D12 started playing in my random shuffle of tracks on my SSD drive in the car the other day.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I appreciate any suggestions. But I'm looking for straight gangster stuff. Brotha lynch...x raided...etc...that kind of ****


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

How do you have an ssd in your car though? Ssd swapped external USB enclosure type of deal? Also...why? Is it faster than USB?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I can proudly confess that I am not sure if this is considered gangsta, but it is pretty cool early Rap:


----------



## OG_Jason_Lee (11 mo ago)

96jimmyslt said:


> Well I appreciate any suggestions. But I'm looking for straight gangster stuff. Brotha lynch...x raided...etc...that kind of ****


If this guy is asking for Brotha Lynch y'all are not on his level...Season of Da Siccness- Siccmade, Rest in Piss, Locc 2 da Brain, Liquor Sicc, all go off...If we are going with Ice T like someone mentioned earlier I feel like you have to go with New Jack Hustler.

Luchini-This Is It
Celly Cel-It's Goin Down
Compton's Most Wanted-Growin Up In the Hood
DJ Quik-Tonite
E-40-Sprinkle Me?
E.S.G.-Swangin and Bangin
Immortal Technique-Industrial Revolution

It doesn't really go any harder than Brotha Lynch though, I mean he wants to kill babies and eat them


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Killing babies and eating then isn't gangster. Brotha Lynch is shock rap not real gangsta rap. At least the few songs I have heard

Mobb deep's first two albums is gangsta rap to me.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Andre nickatina has some hard ****. Walkin assassins...etc.

And yeah its more shock ****...although I did watch an interview with him recently when searching for his songs...hes kinda weird...he probly does eat human meat.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

96jimmyslt said:


> ..hes kinda weird...he probly does eat human meat.


🤔

Here's some r&b along those lines.


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Jarren Benton - Skitzo
Army of the Pharaohs - Drenched in Blood
Grave Diggaz - Diary of a Mad Man
Hopsin - Lucifer Efect
Ill Bill - Reign in Blood
Immortal Technique - Dance With the Devil
La Coka Nostra - Mine Your Business
La Coka Nostra - Bang Bang
Necro - Beautiful Music For You to Die to
Necro - One for the Butcher Knife
Psycho Realm - Sick Dogs
Psycho Realm - The Killing Fields
Sick Symphonies - Hollywood Driveby


----------



## lorenhoward (Jun 6, 2011)

South Central Cartel
Spice 1
C-Bo
Jayo Felony
Dayton Family


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

The Click = This is the sh*t that will f*ck with your brain
Mac Dre = To hard for the radio
Little Bruce = Mobbin in my Old School
Richie Rich = Sucka free
RBL Posse = Blue bird on my shoulder
The Click = wolf tickets
Kokane = Stay Winning
C-bo = Liquor Store
Ice T = Drama
DJ Crazy tunes & WC = Frontline
Tone Loc = Loced after dark
Diirty Ogz = Diirty Customer
Bad-n-Fluenz = I'm a Bad-n-Fluenz
Mc Pooh = F*ckin wit Dank
Gangsta Nip = Psycho


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I saw some spice 1 in here but I'd add "thug in me", -187 proof
Above the Law - deep az the root, -black superman
Dj quik- trouble, -dollaz and sense, -straight to the city with it
Xzibit - best of things, -U know
Ice cube - ghetto bird
Master p- I'm bout it bout it, - Mr ice cream man, -pass me the green
C murder- yall heard of me
Kurupt - on site
I can go on and on 
Dont get me started on the Mexican gangsta rap from my childhood


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Aaah the good old days banging narcocorridos and cali rap....

Didn't see any Bone Thugs, Scarface, Biggie - "what's beef", Tech N9ne, Pop Smoke and i forget who did it but "Shook Ones, pt II"


----------



## spokey9 (12 mo ago)

Gotta have spice 1-strap on the side...

too short freaky tales is perfect for picking up hookers in game 😂


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Tech N9ne - Trauma, Nothin, Friend or Foe, Now It's On, Be Jealous, Strange
Z-ro - No Reason, Keep On, Rollin, The Mo City Don
Nan- One Mic
Jedi Mind Tricks - Heavy Metal Kings
Swollen Members - Juggernaut, Bax War
MF DOOM - Doomsday, Ballskin, Red and Gold
Dead Prez - Hip Hop
OutKast - Return of the "G", West Savannah
Eazy-E - Eazy-Duz-It, Boyz-N-The-Hood remix

Pretty much anything off the album "Escape from Monsta Island" by Monster Island Czars, M I n Y A if I had to pick one song. Old school raw east coast sound.

Forgot about this one, reminds me of being in highschool and going on roadies...

The Notorious B.I.G. - Notorious Thugs

and this one but I'm guessing you know of it, we played this a lot as well

Brotha Lynch Hung - Refuse to Lose

Also anything off "Once Upon A Crime" by The Godfathers (Kool G Rap and Necro)


----------

